# How many grows until you are not considered a “new grower”



## gkap (Jun 22, 2021)

On my 2nd grow and I feel like I am having learning moments every week.  The first grow was very fruitful and A++ reviews - this grow is small and trying to experiment a bit with Autos.  This is Rocbud Grape Mints #23 . 71/2 (45days) weeks from seed.
Started to turn a yellow and my guess is Nitrogen deficiency…
I haven’t been feeding them much as I have them in 15gal FF ocean - silica , Molasses, very little FF big bloom and big grow - now I fed tiger bloom and cha Ching - to give her enough  Nitrogen to get her healthy enough to make the finish line - 
Looking for advice as to what is happening and what to do or not do … much appreciated


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2021)

Looking good my friend.


----------



## pute (Jun 22, 2021)

^^^^yup.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 22, 2021)

2 grows


----------



## gkap (Jun 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> 2 grows


I guess I am almost there (-;


----------



## pute (Jun 22, 2021)

Welcome to the club....more fail that succeed.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 22, 2021)

pute said:


> Welcome to the club....more fail that succeed.




not me

im in my prime


----------

